# 1995 Anniversary Schwinn Black Phantom...Finally Mine!



## HARPO (Feb 6, 2021)

When I went to look at the bike this morning, I had no idea a fellow Caber was the owner... @olevince !! Neither of us realized it until we began talking about the number of bikes we had and I mentioned "The Cabe". Crazy!! And what a Super nice guy, if none of you have had the chance to meet him.

Well, once I do my usual detailing on this little puppy, it will shine like jewel...and be displayed next to my 1985 Columbia RX-5. Two Reproduction bikes I had wanted for a while, and now I have them both. Phantom is missing the saddle, but at some point when the prices come down _(if they ever will), _I'll get one.

In the meantime, enjoy my usual barrage of "as brought home" photos! I feel like the little kid at Christmas in the 1950's who was lucky to get one under the tree. Thanks again, Vince!!!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 6, 2021)

...and a few more...


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice looking Phantom.  Congrats!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice patina and look for a 95 too.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 6, 2021)

@1817cent  This will be shined to within an inch of its life...


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @1817cent  This will be shined to within an inch of its life...





Congrats on your new Newer Phantom. Once it's all cleaned/polished up put on three good coats of wax.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 6, 2021)

A rare sight, somebody actually used it. And, looks it it got caught, just in the knick of time.

I'm with GT on the wax the heck out of it everywhere after ya get the rust off chrome and bare metals to seal it. Prob be a good idea to remove tires to polish and wax em inside rims .

Be careful and give a good soaking on smaller nuts and screws that got rust or they can snap and or strip head or thread easy. . .


----------



## HARPO (Feb 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Congrats on your new Newer Phantom. Once it's all cleaned/polished up put on three good coats of wax.



My General rule of thumb as to what I do to all of my bikes when I get them for the paint:
Clean off the dirt with Fantastic...Light Rubbing Compound...then Polishing Compound...then Polish...and finally two coats of Carnuba Wax. 

Chrome gets the Fantastic also...then WD-40 and 0000 steel wool...then Chrome polish...then two coats of Carnuba Wax.

Thankfully, this Phantom wasn't made in Taiwan where the rust starts as soon as the bike is assembled.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 7, 2021)

NOXON is the chrome polish I use...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 7, 2021)

My wife tolerates my bike obsession, and has gotten to know about some of them.

But I was surprised yesterday when I brought the bike home and she took a quick look at it, turned to me and said "Is that the same bike from _Back To The Future_?".  And then asked if it was an ORIGINAL from the 1950's...and was a little disappointed that it wasn't. I told her you wouldn't have been happy if I spent that kind of money on an original in this condition. She was good with that.

I guess she pays even more attention to the bikes than I thought!!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2021)

I've read all different ways that Schwinn made the bike parts...wax casting...old molds, etc. So, I figured what better way than to go to the 1995 catalog and see what it says. I should have thought of this in the first place!!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 8, 2021)

Seeing this one makes it very clear how a newbie could be fooled, cause this thing looks like a legit 1950's garage-find survivor!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2021)

Chrome is cleaning up VERY nicely!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2021)

Looking good! Thinking I might trade in my rusty 53 for a new one.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 8, 2021)

HARPO said:


> I've read all different ways that Schwinn made the bike parts...wax casting...old molds, etc. So, I figured what better way than to go to the 1995 catalog and see what it says. I should have thought of this in the first place!!
> 
> View attachment 1353999



Wondering if that's the same kirkbride that started masi??


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looking good! Thinking I might trade in my rusty 53 for a new one.



Noooooo!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice job on the clean up! You're definitely putting in some elbow grease time.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> Nice job on the clean up! You're definitely putting in some elbow grease time.




I love detailing the bikes as much as riding them! This is how I keep my cars, and I use a lot of the same products on the bikes.

And, being retired, gives me all the time in the world without work "interfering" with working on them.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 9, 2021)

"Looking good! Thinking I might trade in my rusty 53 for a new one."








						Schwinn Black Phantom - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1951 Schwinn Black Phantom bicycle. All original with leathers seat. Have bell and basket.



					siouxcity.craigslist.org
				



here's a pretty clean vintage Phantom on Craig's in Sioux City Iowa with a decent asking price


The cleanup on the 95 is lookin good!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2021)

_Detailing continues_...and I couldn't be happier so far!!  

Still need to get into some nooks and crannies with Q-Tips, and then Polish, Wax, etc.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 9, 2021)

Harpo, Meguiar's makes an Ultimate compound and Ultimate polish that both work really well to bring up shine without removing finish. Also fine grade bronze wool








						Homax Fine Grade Bronze Wool Pads (3-Pack) 123100 - The Home Depot
					

The Homax Products Fine Bronze Wool Pads (3-Pack) can be used to polish smooth, sand and strip wood and metal surfaces. The wool resists corrosion, rust and shedding. The Bronze Wool Pads are great for



					www.homedepot.com
				



used with a chrome polish like Mothers works really well on bright work with out scratching. Your project is transforming very well.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2021)

I just looked to see what the Serial number was...1454.

 Man, did they lay the paint on thick!!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2021)

@videoranger  Thanks! I use a variety of Meguiar's Polishes, etc. Brass brushes on the rusty areas.

But my main _wax_ is Gliptone CarnubaPaste Wax. I've been using this since the late 70's when I first came across it at the NY Auto Show. It's been on every car I've owned since then.


----------



## phantom (Feb 9, 2021)

I like seeing a thread getting so much play over a bike a lot of people say they would never own.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2021)

phantom said:


> I like seeing a thread getting so much play over a bike a lot of people say they would never own.




Lol...good thing that I never said that.

I've always wanted a Black Phantom since I started collecting and riding (I'm 68), but not at crazy prices and not ones that were all banged up.
This one, that I bought from @olevince , was perfect. Great shape, knowing I could make it look like new again with what I do to all of my bikes, and not stupid money.

Besides, it's going to be more "eye candy" for me than anything else. I just like looking at nice shiny bikes with a beautiful design and color from this time period. I have plenty of Road bikes that get ridden, but this will be company for my 1985 Columbia RX-5. 

Photo below is "as found" before I detailed it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2021)

I was always impressed with the quality of the Centennial Phantoms. Over the years, I’ve purchased components from them, and the finish was first rate.


----------



## phantom (Feb 9, 2021)

I agree with you. Most of my bikes are "Garage Jewelry"  I may ride around the subdivision for ten minutes and I'm good for another week or so. I don't have to ride to enjoy. I put 52 miles on a Sportster in three years. My wife put 980 miles on her T bird last year. I have handguns that haven't been fired in well over a year. Sometimes I just like having stuff that doesn't get used, it's enough just to have it.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2021)

That's it. Pretty much done! I'm one happy guy!

And since my good bikes are on the third floor of my house, it will be a while until I take it outside after I get a saddle for it. I'm getting to old to keep carrying this type of bike up and down two flights of stairs. My Road bikes weigh about a third of what this one bike weighs in at!


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 12, 2021)

I'll have buy product you used, Great looking bike, great detailing job too, enjoy!

-Mike


----------



## HARPO (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks @Phattiremike  This is why I take so many Before And After photos. I get to look back at what the bike looked liked, and where it ended up! 

Remember though...Polishing Compound...then Polish...then the Carnuba Wax.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 12, 2021)

Was this the guy from Mastic, lots of stuff but no shipping?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2021)

Niiiiiice!
I wasn't aware the repop used the original style Yokes. Thought the used the "squarish" looking ones. What rear hub did they use?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 12, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> Was this the guy from Mastic, lots of stuff but no shipping?



No. @olevince is in Massapequa.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 12, 2021)

bricycle said:


> Niiiiiice!
> I wasn't aware the repop used the original style Yokes. Thought the used the "squarish" looking ones. What rear hub did they use?




Hub only says "Schwinn" in script. Same on the leg, and with the 1985-1995 Centennial logo.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 21, 2021)

This is my "Bat Cave/Museum", where all of my bike work gets done. Third floor of my house (_used to be where I did Freelance Illustrations way back_), but now it's getting to crowded..._once again_! 

Most, but not all, of my bikes are up here. Carrying up and down my road bikes isn't to bad when I go for a spin. But, these older bikes are at the point where it's just to much. I have bikes in the basement also, but as you can see I watch TV up here also while relaxing, and I  like looking at them.    It's heated and with AC, so I don't bother my wife during the day if she's busy. We're both retired, and this works out quite well.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 21, 2021)

That is the way to enjoy your hobby!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 1, 2021)

Once again, a big "Thank You" to @olevince for a great deal on the bike in the first place, and then the saddle to match!! I'm beyond thrilled!

And if you weigh the bike, I think it will be about _a pound more_ than when it left the factory with all the wax I have on it...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 2, 2021)

A couple more...


----------

